# Version 11.0b bug list



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

My season passes are screwed up. I notice the number of my season passes went from 52 to 72. I went though the list and found duplicate season passes for the same show, season passes that were deleted months ago have now reappeared, and season passes moved to different priorities.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, since it was going to happen tonight no matter what I wanted so I forced a REBOOT/restart just a bit ago and hear the TV/tivo downstairs so at least it made it through that cycle. 

Now let the bug list continue.....

Let's hope with the new bugs, they solved old ones.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

worachj said:


> My season passes are screwed up. I notice the number of my season passes went from 52 to 72. I went though the list and found duplicate season passes for the same show, season passes that were deleted months ago have now reappeared, and season passes moved to different priorities.


Do you subscribe to Guru Guides?

I would guess at some point you subscribed to Guru Guides. When you do that, your season passes are backed up to TiVo's servers. It sounds like when you updated to the new software, those old season passes were restored from the TiVo site to your box.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

worachj said:


> My season passes are screwed up. I notice the number of my season passes went from 52 to 72. I went though the list and found duplicate season passes for the same show, season passes that were deleted months ago have now reappeared, and season passes moved to different priorities.


I may have gone mad, but I could swear that pre 11.0b (about two weeks ago) some of my season passes suddenly came back to life.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Do you subscribe to Guru Guides?


No, I never subscribed to Guru Guides, never even looked at them.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

worachj said:


> No, I never subscribed to Guru Guides, never even looked at them.


What about TivoCasts?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

rainwater said:


> What about TivoCasts?


Yes, I get TiVoCasts. But does it really matter, my season passes are screwed, it shouldn't have happened.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What v11.0b brought back was the bug of locking up while exiting System Information screen.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> What v11.0b brought back was the bug of locking up while exiting System Information screen.


Not for me.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> What v11.0b brought back was the bug of locking up while exiting System Information screen.


Oh, that was there before 11.0b. I have had it for months.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

So far the 11b'd unit shows no issues. Season pass looks fine. Waiting for the other two to update new software.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

How is it possible that this update screws up some people's Tivo boxes and not others? They are all Tivo units and software, it's not like with computers that have different internal components, these are all Tivo components.

I wish Tivo would stop releasing programs that are not finished and beta testing them on its customers!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Not for me.


I could be wrong, but I think this only affects people using Clear QAM.

I have never seen this problem, but I only use OTA or CableCards on my TiVos.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> I could be wrong, but I think this only affects people using Clear QAM.
> 
> I have never seen this problem, but I only use OTA or CableCards on my TiVos.


That's what I'm using, too.

And no SP problems for me, either. Just checked.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Updated to 11.0b on both our Series3 and TiVo HD today and everything seems to be working fine. :up: The update was very short < 10 minutes so I don't expect to see much if anything. Bug fixes I suppose but I didn't experience any previously so I can't tell.

I was holding off on adding Netflix due to the various complaints, etc. If this irons things out we'll probably give it a go now.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I had better Netflix under 11.0 than on 11.0b


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> I had better Netflix under 11.0 than on 11.0b


Hmmm...how so?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

After 11.0b, I had the 'reload' while watching Netflix several times, 1st one was after watching for 17 min.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Sounds very annoying. Only on one film, or several? Might have to wait some more.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> After 11.0b, I had the 'reload' while watching Netflix several times, 1st one was after watching for 17 min.


That doesn't sound like a software issue but a network issue. It's highly doubtful the software update had anything to do with that.


----------



## theLuggage (Sep 13, 2006)

Last night I got the 11b update.

I generally turn off my router when I'm not home (trying to be green and all that) therefore I have to force a connection on the TiVo nearly every day. I just forced a connection and noticed that I've got another Pending Restart message. I haven't restarted yet. Anyone else get this?


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> What v11.0b brought back was the bug of locking up while exiting System Information screen.


Mine did the same thing tonight (post update) for the first time I can remember!


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

I have had 11.0b for almost three weeks now on both my S3 and THD. I've been in and out of Sys Info dozens of times with no problems.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

jrm01 said:


> I have had 11.0b for almost three weeks now on both my S3 and THD. I've been in and out of Sys Info dozens of times with no problems.


Same here


----------



## Roderigo (Mar 12, 2002)

Resist said:


> How is it possible that this update screws up some people's Tivo boxes and not others? They are all Tivo units and software, it's not like with computers that have different internal components, these are all Tivo components.


Four things come to mind:
1) While it's all the same base level hardware/software, there are multitudes of different configurations: antenna lineups, cable lineups, cablecards (so, really different hardware), cablecard firmware versions, 3rd party hard drives on hacked units, etc.

2) In addition to the configurations, there are also different usage patterns: number of season passes, number of wishlists, usage of varying "network" features, combinations of usage of the features.

3) Maybe tivo found the problem during their QE or field testing, and decided for whatever reason to release the software anyways: they don't think it will have a significant impact, or not significant enough impact for the risk of taking a fix late in the release, maybe they can't easily reproduce the problem in a lab environment, etc.

4) Some of the failures aren't directly related to the SW upgrade but are precipitated by them. Maybe the reboot caused the issue to come to light; maybe there was some weird interaction with the tivo service unrelated to the upgrade; Maybe the alternate HD partition went bad, and was just noticed when the upgrade is installed; etc.

Because of 1&2, it's inevitable that there's something that slips through the cracks, no matter how diligent tivo's qe and field trials program is.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> I could be wrong, but I think this only affects people using Clear QAM.
> 
> I have never seen this problem, but I only use OTA or CableCards on my TiVos.


Fits my scenario. I've seen this alot and am using clear QAM (no cc).


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

So this explains why my Tivo unexpectedly stopped responding to remote commands and then restarted itself -- at 8:45pm? Great timing... I may not have any season passes at that time, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to watch anything!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Revolutionary said:


> So this explains why my Tivo unexpectedly stopped responding to remote commands and then restarted itself -- at 8:45pm? Great timing... I may not have any season passes at that time, but that doesn't mean I'm not going to watch anything!


That would not be normal. When a service update/upgrade is distributed TiVo waits until 2 a.m. local time to install it and then automatically reboots. If you experienced a spontaneous reboot any other time it was most likely caused by something else. Are you on v11.0b now?

If the update has been downloaded "Pending restart" is listed in the "Last Status" line on the Phone & Network Screen and on the System Information screen. If you can't wait for the update to be installed you can reboot it (unplug it and plug it back in) and it will update immediately.

I've had two unexplained spontaneous reboots in the past couple of weeks (prior to v11.0b). Both occurred when my wife and then I (two different occasions) attempted to start a manual recording of a show already in progress. No idea why and I tried replicating it after v11.0b was installed and it works fine now. Maybe it was a "bug" that was fixed with the latest update?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Last night I had another update to v11.0b not v11.0b.E and after a weird startup with a pink almost there screen alternating with snow, 1 of my digital channel which had missing data finally got their data.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Last night I had another update to v11.0b not v11.0b.E and after a weird startup with a pink almost there screen alternating with snow, 1 of my digital channel which had missing data finally got their data.


I had the weird pink "Almost there" screen on our S3 for a few moments as well (but no snow)! (v11.0b, never had v11.0b.E) Thought it was just my setup, an HDMI thing or whatever. Hmmm.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

i belive pink tints and snow are indicative of bad hdmi/dvi syncing- reboot flips resolutions arounds at various points so it's not crazy to see that every now and again with particular tv's.

now if you are using component thats a totally different issue....


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

While 11.0b was installing I switched to a different input on my TV. When I switched back the "Installing update" screen was all purple. Everything installed fine, but apparently the HDMI doesn't sync very well during the installation process.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

morac said:


> While 11.0b was installing I switched to a different input on my TV. When I switched back the "Installing update" screen was all purple. Everything installed fine, but apparently the HDMI doesn't sync very well during the installation process.


This has always been the case with any Series3 when I use HDMI. I think it is just a hdmi issue but its hardly worth worrying about I guess.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

yep- switching inputs or resolutions forces a resync and it fixes it.

But i think it's TV dependant- or more exactly a slight incompatibility between the tivo and certain tv's.

I had a circa 2004 panasonic that did it fairly regularly. Have a circa 2006 sharp and a brand new Samsung (replaced the panny) and neither of the newer 2 does it ever.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

theLuggage said:


> Last night I got the 11b update.
> 
> I generally turn off my router when I'm not home (trying to be green and all that) therefore I have to force a connection on the TiVo nearly every day. I just forced a connection and noticed that I've got another Pending Restart message. I haven't restarted yet. Anyone else get this?


Yesterday, I had "pending restart" in my phone and network screen and for some reason (no recordings at the time), the Tivo didn't reboot at 2 am.
So I restarted this morning and 11.0b.E was installed.
Now because of this thread, I just checked my P & N screen, and again, I had pending restart.
Am now rebooting, we'll see what happens.

Edit: I now have v11.0b.


----------



## Ames (Sep 18, 2006)

Woke up this morning and found the Tivo had hung. I cycled power and it said it was installing the updates. I went to work and when I came home I found it had crashed again. I cycled power and it appears ok now...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Regarding the last two posts, my understanding is that (like with most software downloads) there is a checksum validation that is performed to determine if all of the correct data was downloaded. If there was packet loss, data corruption, etc. the server will continue to try until the data is successfully downloaded and installed. Sounds like that's what might have happened?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Yesterday, I had "pending restart" in my phone and network screen and for some reason (no recordings at the time), the Tivo didn't reboot at 2 am.
> So I restarted this morning and 11.0b.E was installed.
> Now because of this thread, I just checked my P & N screen, and again, I had pending restart.
> Am now rebooting, we'll see what happens.
> ...


I had a similar experience with both of my Series 3's. I noticed a Pending Restart last night so I rebooted after which they were both upgraded to 11.0b.E. I then forced a connect after which both had another Pending Restart. After restarting, they were both upgraded to 11.0b without the E.

I thought it was interesting that there was no update announcement after either update.

Scott


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> I thought it was interesting that there was no update announcement after either update.


Two reasons I can think of. The file is very small, took < 10 minutes to install. Looks like a patch/bug fix and so far I haven't seen or read about any new features. If any announcements are to be made, they generally only make them after the final version (w/o the alpha suffix, i.e. v11.0*b*) is installed. This doesn't look like a seasonal upgrade...no new features, nothing to brag about so I'd guess it's supposed to be transparent. Your average Joe doesn't get too excited about these sorts of things...just us, um, enthusiasts.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I think mine took 6 min to startup.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I had a PENDING yesterday and forced a Restart. I then had 11.0b. I just noticed I again have a pending restart.

Two in a row? And like that other guy, I did look to see if any messages acknowledged any changes - nothing in messages.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Resist said:


> How is it possible that this update screws up some people's Tivo boxes and not others? They are all Tivo units and software, it's not like with computers that have different internal components, these are all Tivo components.
> 
> I wish Tivo would stop releasing programs that are not finished and beta testing them on its customers!


Software updates almost always will reveal some hardware that is failing in some way for example, there could be some bad sectors on the drive, that are in the new active boot partition. The way tivo updates is that there are 2 boot partitions 1 inactive 1 active. a software updates gets added to the inactive partition and then they change to this partition being the active boot partition. next time you reboot it uses the new boot partition. If this gets written to a bad sector this could cause it to hang during the boot or act in a flaky manner.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> I think mine took 6 min to startup.


So you mean it started up faster than normal?

(rhetorical question.. I'm just referring to how S1s boot up VERY quickly but S3/TivoHD take _forever_ to reboot.. Yes, I realize it should be very very rare for them to reboot.. but unfortunately it's not always so.)


----------



## Blahman (Mar 4, 2002)

I got home from work tonight and was watching a few shows. Playback was randomly poor as though frames were being dropped. No sound issues. Checked the other Tivo no problem. Version on the machine with issues was 11.0b.E. Shows finished recording so I restarted that TiVo and it is now 11.0b (no E). 

The other TiVo has not gotten an upgrade yet. I'm going back in the main room to watch it the set for a while and see if the issue occurs again. This was across multiple channels.

It was this issue that brought me here tonight.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

From plug pulled to Tivo Menu, 6 min, just after it got the 11.0b. update and the pink Almost there/snow alternation screen.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

richsadams said:


> If you can't wait for the update to be installed you can reboot it (unplug it and plug it back in) and it will update immediately.


Why would you yank the plug rather than rebooting from the menus?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

59er said:


> Why would you yank the plug rather than rebooting from the menus?


Because there is basically no difference and it's faster. I'd stop any active recordings, but other than that I've never had an issue over the years. Rebooting from the menu is fine as well...whatever anyone is comfortable doing.

BTW, no need to get into any discussions about dirty shutdowns. Having run Linux servers I understand the difference but with TiVo's miniscule set of workload and command lines, it really just doesn't matter IMO (and as mentioned has never made any difference).


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Okay, here's an oddity I just noticed tonight. The update cleared the Recently Deleted folder on both our Series 3 and TiVo HD. The average RD folder content on the Series3 was around 100 or so and about 25 to 30 on the TiVo HD. I've deleted a half-dozen shows since the update on the Series3 and that is all that's in the RD folder. The TiVo HD RD folder is completely empty! Anyone else notice that? This is the first time that's ever happened. 

I did a hard reboot (unplugged TiVo) to get the update on the Series3 and the TiVo HD went through the normal automatic overnight update/reboot.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Because there is basically no difference and it's faster. I'd stop any active recordings, but other than that I've never had an issue over the years. Rebooting from the menu is fine as well...whatever anyone is comfortable doing.


I'm not sure how it could be faster. It takes about 5 to 10 seconds to restart on the TiVo using the TiVo + Slow combo to jump the System Info screen.

Pulling the plug might be faster, but you're supposed to wait 15 seconds before plugging it back in to let the drive spin down.

Also if you pull the plug, you remove power to the drive, cableCARDs, etc. So the drive spins down, the cards lose their channels list, etc. A "warm start" doesn't power down the devices.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

morac said:


> I'm not sure how it could be faster. It takes about 5 to 10 seconds to restart on the TiVo using the TiVo + Slow combo to jump the System Info screen.
> 
> Pulling the plug might be faster, but you're supposed to wait 15 seconds before plugging it back in to let the drive spin down.
> 
> Also if you pull the plug, you remove power to the drive, cableCARDs, etc. So the drive spins down, the cards lose their channels list, etc. A "warm start" doesn't power down the devices.


All true and it may be a wash but pulling the plug, counting to ten and plugging it back in has always worked for me. YMMV. It's been a long time since I went through a menu restart. Maybe I'll try it next time just for fun.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

richsadams said:


> Okay, here's an oddity I just noticed tonight. The update cleared the Recently Deleted folder on both our Series 3 and TiVo HD. The average RD folder content on the Series3 was around 100 or so and about 25 to 30 on the TiVo HD. I've deleted a half-dozen shows since the update on the Series3 and that is all that's in the RD folder. The TiVo HD RD folder is completely empty! Anyone else notice that? This is the first time that's ever happened.
> 
> I did a hard reboot (unplugged TiVo) to get the update on the Series3 and the TiVo HD went through the normal automatic overnight update/reboot.


I still have 210 deleted shows after 2 reboots over 2 nights, so I don't think the new software had anything to do with your deleted shows clearing out.


----------



## john wiens (Dec 25, 2002)

I had to two problems this morning, both tivo hung on the 'power up' screen and now both tivo have lost the remote control setting. The DVR switch 1 and 2 now control both tivo.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

No issues here so far with my S3 and HD.

I'm not sure if anyone from Tivo is monitoring this thread, but a problem I had prior to the update seems to be gone and I'm wondering if the update addressed it.

I recently bought a Yamaha RX-V3900 A/V receiver. Prior to purchasing it I checked other forums for opinions and heard that HDMI connected DVRs (including CC DVRs) tended to reset themselves to 480p when the receiver and TV were turned on. In the case of Tivos HD and S3 they'd reset to 1080i, which is what I experienced in the first few weeks since I connected the new receiver.

I received the new Tivo update earlier this week and haven't had to reset the resolution on the Tivo since, where it was a daily occurance before the new software. 

Note, I never had this problem with my old (Yamaha HTR-6090) receiver, which was also connected to the Tivo S3 via HDMI.

Can anyone from Tivo confirm whether any HDMI related updates were included in the latest Tivo update?

Thanks!

LH


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

leeherman said:


> I received the new Tivo update earlier this week and haven't had to reset the resolution on the Tivo since, where it was a daily occurance before the new software.
> 
> Note, I never had this problem with my old (Yamaha HTR-6090) receiver, which was also connected to the Tivo S3 via HDMI.
> 
> Can anyone from Tivo confirm whether any HDMI related updates were included in the latest Tivo update?


I have the Yamaha 863 Receiver connected to S3 and always have TiVo set to output 1080i resolution. Everytime I shout off the AV Receiver for more than two minutes the TiVo has been reset to 720p output resolution.

I have had 11.0b.E for three weeks and was updated to 11.0b yesterday and never checked for a change. So I just tested it and set TiVo to 1080i, then turned off receiver and back on and the format was reset to 720p.

So no change for me, still a problem. I believe that it is a Yamaha problem, but haven't been able to get them to confirm it. My guess is that during the hdmi handshake, Yamaha is telling TiVo that max resolution is 720p.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

jrm01 said:


> I have the Yamaha 863 Receiver connected to S3 and always have TiVo set to output 1080i resolution. Everytime I shout off the AV Receiver for more than two minutes the TiVo has been reset to 720p output resolution.
> 
> I have had 11.0b.E for three weeks and was updated to 11.0b yesterday and never checked for a change. So I just tested it and set TiVo to 1080i, then turned off receiver and back on and the format was reset to 720p.
> 
> So no change for me, still a problem. I believe that it is a Yamaha problem, but haven't been able to get them to confirm it. My guess is that during the hdmi handshake, Yamaha is telling TiVo that max resolution is 720p.


I'll gladly change your problem for mine. I *want* to be set at 720p!

Strange, though, how our problem is the same, but with different results.

LH


----------



## cdp1276 (Mar 25, 2003)

Well on Wednesday 2/25 of this week I also got 11.0b on both my S3's. Everything seemed fine until I get home last night during many recordings of first run network shows on the 8pm hour. The TiVo acted like it was recording fine but never actually recorded the shows. I was watching a different previously recorded show before I noticed. I went to live TV and all I had was a grey screen on all channels. Switching channels did nothing. So I pull power on the TW TA and let that reboot and now everything is fine. However totally pissed that I missed recording 5 of my favorite shows. In 8 years I have NEVER had TiVo mess up and not record a show like this. I seriously hope this isn't a sign of how they deploy software now and I see more issues like this. Should I call and report this to TiVo? Again this was on BOTH my S3's, exact same behavior with the same software.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Ed_Hunt said:


> I still have 210 deleted shows after 2 reboots over 2 nights, so I don't think the new software had anything to do with your deleted shows clearing out.


It's easy to dismiss and I'd tend to agree if it happened to one unit, but that it happened to two different units (two different models) at exactly the same time (immediately after the upgrade, delivered one day apart) leaves very little other explanation.

Your experience of two reboots over 48 hours is different so somewhat apples to oranges. I'm assuming that was because your TiVo had v11.0b.E and then upgraded to v11.0b?

Of course I'm open to any theories that could explain it otherwise.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

john wiens said:


> I had to two problems this morning, both tivo hung on the 'power up' screen and now both tivo have lost the remote control setting. The DVR switch 1 and 2 now control both tivo.


Being hung on the "Welcome! Powering up" screen after an update is unusual but not uncommon. I had it happen on a Series2 once. Unplugging it and plugging it back in like you did usually resolves the problem. Plus IIRC the loss of some remote commands, 30 SS, DVR controls, etc. has also happened with past upgrades to some people.

I'm sure you have it, but if not here's the link to get back on track:

Controlling two DVR's with one remote


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Got 11.0b last night and overnight restart. This morning, TivoHD was slooooow. Tivo Central came with live tv in the background - ten seconds before tivo central was correct. Then it was 30 plus seconds to go from menu to menu. Pulled the plug. Same problem. Getting nervous - Went to DVR DIAG - tivo rebooted. Problem gone. All is well again. Recently Deleted intact. Got to love technology.


----------



## fergie8 (Oct 26, 2006)

mchief said:


> Got 11.0b last night and overnight restart. This morning, TivoHD was slooooow. Tivo Central came with live tv in the background - ten seconds before tivo central was correct. Then it was 30 plus seconds to go from menu to menu. Pulled the plug. Same problem. Getting nervous - Went to DVR DIAG - tivo rebooted. Problem gone. All is well again. Recently Deleted intact. Got to love technology.


I got the 11.0b-E2 version on Wednesday. I noticed that when I rebooted my TiVoHD while trying to diagnose a cable company related problem.

Yesterday, Thursday, I noticed that I had another "pending restart" waiting. Thought that was weird -- two updates in two days -- but then I read some of the posts here that indicated it was common.

I just checked today to see if that new update had gone through. It had. Now I have the 11.0b version without the E2. However ...

... after checking the version number I tried to exit the System Information screen. Then the TiVoHD froze part way through the redraw of the TiVo Central screen. That's a new one on me. 

I had to do the "plug out / plug in" reboot. After that the TiVoHD seems to be working again. <fingers crossed> <knock on wood>

TiVoHD? Too many glitches, imho.


----------



## dwgsp (Aug 28, 2005)

cdp1276 said:


> So I pull power on the TW TA and let that reboot and now everything is fine. However totally pissed that I missed recording 5 of my favorite shows. ... Should I call and report this to TiVo? Again this was on BOTH my S3's, exact same behavior with the same software.


While this may be a Tivo problem, it could also be a TA problem. I personally would wait to see if it happened again before spending any time on the phone with Tivo.


----------



## cdp1276 (Mar 25, 2003)

dwgsp said:


> While this may be a Tivo problem, it could also be a TA problem. I personally would wait to see if it happened again before spending any time on the phone with Tivo.


Agree but clearly this behavior is really bad under this new software, the channels I was recording weren't even SDV or using the TA. Plus I have had the TA for 1.5 months now and never seen an issue like this. So I suspect it is related to this latest software.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

cdp1276 said:


> Agree but clearly this behavior is really bad under this new software, the channels I was recording weren't even SDV or using the TA. Plus I have had the TA for 1.5 months now and never seen an issue like this. So I suspect it is related to this latest software.


All cable channels are using the TA for tuning resolution. When a TA is attached, its channel map replaces the cablecard channel map.


----------



## ltf1948 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank goodness for version 11.0b it seems to have solved all my problems. My cable company is ecstatic in hopes that all their TiVo calls will go away. Mind you this is after only 4 hours of problem free service


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

richsadams said:


> Okay, here's an oddity I just noticed tonight. The update cleared the Recently Deleted folder on both our Series 3 and TiVo HD. The average RD folder content on the Series3 was around 100 or so and about 25 to 30 on the TiVo HD. I've deleted a half-dozen shows since the update on the Series3 and that is all that's in the RD folder. The TiVo HD RD folder is completely empty! Anyone else notice that? This is the first time that's ever happened.
> 
> I did a hard reboot (unplugged TiVo) to get the update on the Series3 and the TiVo HD went through the normal automatic overnight update/reboot.





Ed_Hunt said:


> I still have 210 deleted shows after 2 reboots over 2 nights, so I don't think the new software had anything to do with your deleted shows clearing out.


You guys don't have enough Season Passes. I have to work for hours to get Recently Deleted up to 10 or more and even them it can go empty in a day.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Manual recordings on open QAM channels are getting missed on my S3. This just started happening the other day. I have the "b" software.

Recording History says the program is no longer in the program guide, or that the channel was removed from my lineup.

I won't go into the QAM channel mapping debate, but if manual recordings are broken now, this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I won't go into the QAM channel mapping debate, but if manual recordings aren't even reliable anymore, this is getting ridiculous.


QAM mapping refers to the xx-x channels, correct? I thought this would be resolved with 11b, waiting for reply from TiVo.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes. I guess that's irony. The software breaks what it was supposed to fix. In my case I never had a problem until now.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Yes. I guess that's irony. The software breaks what it was supposed to fix. But in my case I never had a problem until now.


Just to confirm...You do not have a CableCard, correct?

I assume you are still able to tune these QAM channels normally? One of my QAM recordings stopped working the other day, but that was because my provider had changed their QAM assignments and the channel I had setup with my manual recording no longer existed. I had to re-run channel scan to find it.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

No cable cards, correct. The channels can be tuned without any problems.

After the first night, I redid the Guided Setup followed by a channel scan. (Nothing changed in my QAM lineup, it does only 1-2x a year.) I even removed and added the manual recordings back in "just in case", rebooted, etc. It still missed the shows last night.


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

I have 2 TiVo HD's, one with the 11.0b and the other with just 11.0. The one with the 11.0b, for the last two days, will not record shows. It starts to, then a couple of minutes into it, it freezes up and the screen goes blank. The other HD is perfectly fine, no problems. 

I've tried rebooting, unplugging, you name it. Nothing seems to help it. I'm assuming it's due to the update, since I didn't have any problems until a few days ago.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

RustySTL said:


> I have 2 TiVo HD's, one with the 11.0b and the other with just 11.0. The one with the 11.0b, for the last two days, will not record shows. It starts to, then a couple of minutes into it, it freezes up and the screen goes blank. The other HD is perfectly fine, no problems.
> 
> I've tried rebooting, unplugging, you name it. Nothing seems to help it. I'm assuming it's due to the update, since I didn't have any problems until a few days ago.


After this problem was reported I set up a TiVo-HD (no cable cards and V11b software) to record the 6:30 PM news manually on ch 30-1 (NBC) and 8-1 (ABC) I just got home and both 30 minute news broadcast recorded without any problems. I also had the clock on the display so if the TiVo had done any re-boots I would have known. So I don't know what problem you are having but it not effecting all TiVo-HD units with V11b.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Manual recordings on open QAM channels are getting missed on my S3. This just started happening the other day. I have the "b" software.
> 
> Recording History says the program is no longer in the program guide, or that the channel was removed from my lineup.


Try deleting and recreating the Season Pass.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

jrm01 said:


> Try deleting and recreating the Season Pass.


Tried that, see subsequent post.  But thanks.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Tried that, see subsequent post.  But thanks.


That is strange. I had this problem on my S3 and my THD as soon as 11.0 was installed. I reported it to TiVo, they put test software on my systems, captured the logs and I got an early release of 11.0b.E at which time it was fixed. Then I got the regular 11.0b and it still works now. I did have to recreate the SP to get them to work.

I assume that you did check to see that the channel was still marked as a channel that you receive.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

The jury is still out for me. After the restart and upgrade to 11.0b I just started watching a previously recorded program. After it was over I went to live TV. To my surprise I had grey screen on all channels. I could change channels and see the guide info, but no picture. I pulled the plug for a hard reboot.

Seemed fine after that. Then last night I was watching a show from now playing, hit the FF key twice and Bam! Welcome powering up...... After another reboot I was able to watch the show through to the end without a recurrence of the spontaneous reboot.

So, I'm hoping this was just a fluke and the things will be better when I have nothing but shows recorded under 11.0b in the list, but I'm thinking maybe more updates are on the way.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

jrm01 said:


> I assume that you did check to see that the channel was still marked as a channel that you receive.


Yup, they're all marked as channels I receive.

I don't have any other manual recordings set until Sunday night, so I guess I'll see if it persists or just some kind of temporary Tivo-fart. One can hope.

I still see in the Recording History that upcoming QAM recordings are set to "Won't Record". There are some duplicate listings in there since I removed and re-added them. So I don't know if it's outdated or not anymore.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

What about your To-Do List. If they are going to record they will be listed in there.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

jrm01 said:


> What about your To-Do List. If they are going to record they will be listed in there.


They are/were listed. But once it came time to record, they didn't.

If it happens again I'll try the nuclear option (clear & delete everything).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> They are/were listed. But once it came time to record, they didn't.
> 
> If it happens again I'll try the nuclear option (clear & delete everything).


Did you check the signal strength on those channels?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> Did you check the signal strength on those channels?


Ranging from 95-100%.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

OK. Here's a new one (at least to me). Not sure when it started but it happens all the time now.

If I am watching Live TV on Tivo, but on a delayed basis (e.g. in the middle of the 30 minute buffer) and then switch tuners, and then switch back immediately, the LiVe TV is reset to the current time (end of the buffer). This also happens if you are in the middle and go to TiVo Menu and go back. It doesn't happen if you Pause the Live Buffer before switching, but I don't remember this happening before.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> They are/were listed. But once it came time to record, they didn't.
> 
> If it happens again I'll try the nuclear option (clear & delete everything).


When I was having this same problem with 11.0 (prior to getting 11.0b) the recording would be in the To-Do list until the next Network Connection (scheduled or forced) at which time it would move from To-Do List to the Recording History as "Will Not Record due to Program No Longer in Guide".


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

RustySTL said:


> I have 2 TiVo HD's, one with the 11.0b and the other with just 11.0. The one with the 11.0b, for the last two days, will not record shows. It starts to, then a couple of minutes into it, it freezes up and the screen goes blank. The other HD is perfectly fine, no problems.
> 
> I've tried rebooting, unplugging, you name it. Nothing seems to help it. I'm assuming it's due to the update, since I didn't have any problems until a few days ago.


Today the other Tivo HD has the new update, however, I'm not having the same issues. So I thought it might be the cable cards, but I swapped them out and the same TiVo is having the problems. It will start to record something for a couple of minutes, and then stop. It looks like it's recording, but the screen is blank. It happens on both tuners.

Plus I've found I can't do any transfers from the other TiVo. It freezes up and I have to pull the plug to reboot.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

anyone getting audio dropouts on recorded shows for a good 3-5 seconds?

could just be a some bad recordings but getting mer nervous that it's happened a few times since b came along and i never really experienced this before.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> anyone getting audio dropouts on recorded shows for a good 3-5 seconds?
> 
> could just be a some bad recordings but getting mer nervous that it's happened a few times since b came along and i never really experienced this before.


Yes, we experienced it several times last night while watching a recording of NCIS. Complete audio drop for maybe two to three seconds, repeatable on playback. Normal HD recording, TiVo not doing anything else (at least while we were watching it, there may have been other activity while it was being recorded). Happened only on that recording about five times or so. Never experienced before either. 

In a somewhat related incident, I turned on the TV today and noted that the audio was completely out of sync with the video on a program that was playing (buffered, but not being recorded).  I hit "Live TV" to change to the other tuner (A/V in sync there) and then back and the audio was in perfect sync. Never experienced that before either.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

richsadams said:


> Yes, we experienced it several times last night while watching a recording of NCIS. Complete audio drop for maybe two to three seconds, repeatable on playback. Normal HD recording, TiVo not doing anything else (at least while we were watching it, there may have been other activity while it was being recorded). Happened only on that recording about five times or so. Never experienced before either. ....


yikes- seems there could be a new bug then.

Exactly the same for me- repeatable on playback like its a bad recording. But it's happened a bit across different digital channels- some cable and some antenna so that's why it seem suspicious to me. Especially since the video has been perfect during the same time- no pixilation or anything.

Maybe just a coincidence but not looking good.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Okay, here's an oddity I just noticed tonight. The update cleared the Recently Deleted folder on both our Series 3 and TiVo HD. The average RD folder content on the Series3 was around 100 or so and about 25 to 30 on the TiVo HD. I've deleted a half-dozen shows since the update on the Series3 and that is all that's in the RD folder. The TiVo HD RD folder is completely empty! Anyone else notice that? This is the first time that's ever happened.


I think I may have discovered a reason for my Recently Deleted folder being empty or at least close to empty. Well, to be honest my wife did and color me red.  She suggested that the hard drive might be close to full and that TiVo was busy making space for new recordings. D'oh!

I took a look at my iTiVo program and this is the estimated usage:










878 GB used out of 1TB (or slightly less to account for OS, etc.) would mean that the HDD is about full! First time I've run into that...thought that much space would last forever! 231 shows to watch? 

In any case, that might explain why the RD folder was zeroed at the time of the upgrade. My WAG is that it happened to ensure that there was enough room for the update and/or upcoming recordings. The TiVo HD's HDD was in about the same shape. So hopefully mystery solved.

Now, to add a 1TB eSATA, transfer some recordings to the computer or...gasp...delete some shows we'll probably never watch? Or maybe just let TiVo do it for me. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> yikes- seems there could be a new bug then.
> 
> Exactly the same for me- repeatable on playback like its a bad recording. But it's happened a bit across different digital channels- some cable and some antenna so that's why it seem suspicious to me. Especially since the video has been perfect during the same time- no pixilation or anything.
> 
> Maybe just a coincidence but not looking good.


Possibly something new or it might have been a problem with the broadcast, hard to say for sure. I'll certainly post back if it happens again.


----------



## becagle (Nov 21, 2008)

I was having some serious freeze-up issues with my Series 3 prior to 11.0b. That seem to have stopped (for now), although sometimes I do get a 2-3 second freeze and then back to normal. 

Channels are not going black anymore either (well, so far)

But, I have also had the occasional brief audio loss and twice in the last 24 hours the audio starts to "warbble" and I have to restart to correct.

Does TiVo issue "release notes" with their service updates, like normal companies do?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

richsadams said:


> 878 GB used out of 1TB (or slightly less to account for OS, etc.) would mean that the HDD is about full! First time I've run into that...thought that much space would last forever! 231 shows to watch?


Better get busy and watch all those.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a brand new TivoHD that I setup yesterday. It shipped with software ver 9.4. I forced a connection this morning and it picked up version 11.0b. I did a reboot via the menus to install it. I also had a cablecard installed this morning. I've used the Tivo a lot today, including watching a few things on Netflix, some Youtube, Picassa photos, and Yahoo weather. I've gone through just about every menu more than once. I have not seen a single problem or software glitch. This is my first Tivo, and I am very impressed so far!

Edit: I am not using a SDV tuning adapter. I am using a Belkin wireless gaming adapter for connectivity (powered via the Tivo USB ports).


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

spocko said:


> Edit: I am not using a SDV tuning adapter. I am using a Belkin wireless gaming adapter for connectivity (powered via the Tivo USB ports).


From what I can tell reading on this forum, the TiVo's tuners "go out" if the SDV adapter is reset or rebooted. If the SDV adapter is reset or rebooted, you lose the tuners until you reboot the TiVo.

This is an obvious issue for customers that have power issues (brown outs, surges, etc) that cause their SDV adapter to reboot or reset, because then the TiVo doesn't record anything later that day. Some SDV adapters also appear to reset on their own; it's not clear why this happens, but it may be related to a hardware or software configuration issue at the cable company.

For a future release, TiVo really needs to improve the "robustness" of their SDV implementation. They need to be able to reacquire the tuners automatically after a SDV adapter resets or reboots, rather than requiring a reboot.

There's are no plans for SDV in my area, but if there were, the first thing I'd do would be to stick the SDV adapter on a UPS.


----------



## yftman (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope I didn't miss a post with my issue: I have my Tivo HD connected to a Bose V30 via HDMI and, in addition, use an optical digital audio connection from the Tivo to the Bose receiver. In Tivo audio settings, I have it set to Dolby Digital. Since the 11.0 b update, I lose the audio to the Bose receiver when I turn off the TV. I regularly listen to Music Choice channels and turn off the TV. Now, when I turn the TV off, I lose the audio to the Bose receiver after about 10 seconds. I have to turn the TV back on again to regain the audio. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

becagle said:


> Does TiVo issue "release notes" with their service updates, like normal companies do?


They never have.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jrm01 said:


> OK. Here's a new one (at least to me). Not sure when it started but it happens all the time now.
> 
> If I am watching Live TV on Tivo, but on a delayed basis (e.g. in the middle of the 30 minute buffer) and then switch tuners, and then switch back immediately, the LiVe TV is reset to the current time (end of the buffer). This also happens if you are in the middle and go to TiVo Menu and go back. It doesn't happen if you Pause the Live Buffer before switching, but I don't remember this happening before.


That has ALWAYS happened. I've always just paused the live buffer before switching tuners; I do that quite a bit actually, so I'm very aware that this has always been the case (as far back as I can remember with my S3).


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> From what I can tell reading on this forum, the TiVo's tuners "go out" if the SDV adapter is reset or rebooted. If the SDV adapter is reset or rebooted, you lose the tuners until you reboot the TiVo.
> 
> This is an obvious issue for customers that have power issues (brown outs, surges, etc) that cause their SDV adapter to reboot or reset, because then the TiVo doesn't record anything later that day. Some SDV adapters also appear to reset on their own; it's not clear why this happens, but it may be related to a hardware or software configuration issue at the cable company.
> 
> ...


I have two TA's and dont have that behavior. If the TA reboots or you yank the USB... recordings will stop but I dont have to reboot the TiVo. I havent tried pulling power though.. Mine are on UPS's 

I agree that TiVo needs to improve robustness. I would like to see TiVo not drop the recordings... or at least not drop recordings that are for channels in the Cablecard channel map and OTA. Of course.. TiVo must discard TA channel map when it goes offline per the spec... so no new SDV tunes until the TA comes back.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> That has ALWAYS happened. I've always just paused the live buffer before switching tuners; I do that quite a bit actually, so I'm very aware that this has always been the case (as far back as I can remember with my S3).


Thanks. I always Pause also, but forgot to do it this time and just notced it. Seems a little quirky.


----------



## dhalesky (Feb 27, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> From what I can tell reading on this forum, the TiVo's tuners "go out" if the SDV adapter is reset or rebooted. If the SDV adapter is reset or rebooted, you lose the tuners until you reboot the TiVo.
> 
> This is an obvious issue for customers that have power issues (brown outs, surges, etc) that cause their SDV adapter to reboot or reset, because then the TiVo doesn't record anything later that day. Some SDV adapters also appear to reset on their own; it's not clear why this happens, but it may be related to a hardware or software configuration issue at the cable company.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more with SCSIRAID!! My Cisco TA box reboots frequently ... long story itself ... and when that happens TIVO jumps to it normal 'CONTINUE' and 'TIVO ADAPTER' screen and anything recording is stopped. TIVO should be less sensative to these TA box reboots, in particular when your recording non-affected SDV channels.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dhalesky said:


> I couldn't agree more with SCSIRAID!! My Cisco TA box reboots frequently ... long story itself ... and when that happens TIVO jumps to it normal 'CONTINUE' and 'TIVO ADAPTER' screen and anything recording is stopped. TIVO should be less sensative to these TA box reboots, in particular when your recording non-affected SDV channels.


Both of mine just did their reboots within the last 30 mins...

The other aggrevating thing is that if you are watching a recording when they reboot (and what self respecting TiVoite is watching something live)... you dont get a resume point saved. When you restart the playback... it goes to the previous resume point instead of where it was interrupted.

And.... TiVo is aware....


----------



## ltf1948 (Jan 1, 2009)

My Picture freezing issue seem's to have gone away. I'll keep my fingers crossed. I did guided setup a couple of times this moning. Once without my cable card and once with my cable in, in that order and so far no picture freezing. It's been 1 1/2 hours so far, I know probably to soon to really tell, but longer than ever before. I'll keep up dating to let you all know if everything is still okay.

Edit: 3 1/2 hours and still okay

Edit: 4 1/2 hours and still okay

Edit: 5 1/2 hours and stil okay

Edit: 9 1/2 hours and still okay

Edit: 23 1/2 hours and still okay


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

richsadams said:


> ...
> Now, to add a 1TB eSATA, transfer some recordings to the computer or...gasp...delete some shows we'll probably never watch? Or maybe just let TiVo do it for me. Decisions, decisions.


I can't believe you're just now getting to that situation.

Within a week of adding my 1TB, and having aball adding Sps for shows I was moderately curious about and changing the keep time on my SPs, it was deleting shows.

I'll be upgrading with a 1.5TB internal in a few weeks.

Yeah I have hundreds of hours saved with no delete. I'm a video pack rat. I have to aggressively delete HD content to keep ahead of it.

BTW, my S3 with 11.0b has done the out of sync thing even before the upgrade. What it did and still does is freeze often when switching live tuners. It acts as if I pressed pause. Only a jump-back or reverse->play unfreezes the frozen tuner.

I get occasional audio and video drops and pops - repeatable, in the recording - buy I blame the source signal Comcast and/or the broadcvast for that.

What I wonder if they fixed is the total crashes when the TiVo doesn't like the HDCP. Mine drove me nuts with multiple locks per day when it connected HDMI through my Onkyo receiver.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

netringer said:


> ...
> 
> I get occasional audio and video drops and pops - repeatable, in the recording - buy I blame the source signal Comcast and/or the broadcvast for that.
> ....


you have any OTA stuff that exhibits the audio drops too?


----------



## tdbear (Nov 3, 2002)

JWThiers said:


> If this gets written to a bad sector this could cause it to hang during the boot or act in a flaky manner.


This has been an issue ever since my first Tivo... what I can't understand is why they don't do a surface scan before trying to update? Before throwing the switch to use the newest OS, they should have done a scan to make sure everything is readable and checksummed. Now there might be some corner conditions where the disk is damaged after the check, but there seem to be more post about the problem than would be for corner cases.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

DeWitt said:


> The jury is still out for me. After the restart and upgrade to 11.0b I just started watching a previously recorded program. After it was over I went to live TV. To my surprise I had grey screen on all channels. I could change channels and see the guide info, but no picture. I pulled the plug for a hard reboot.
> 
> Seemed fine after that. Then last night I was watching a show from now playing, hit the FF key twice and Bam! Welcome powering up...... After another reboot I was able to watch the show through to the end without a recurrence of the spontaneous reboot.
> 
> So, I'm hoping this was just a fluke and the things will be better when I have nothing but shows recorded under 11.0b in the list, but I'm thinking maybe more updates are on the way.


Several days in now, three reboots today, two while watching recorded programs one while watching live. Overall I rate 11.0b as much less stable than 11.0


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm still having issues with one of my TiVo HD's not making it all the way through a recording. Since the update, I might be able to get 15 minutes of a recording, sometimes I get the whole show. It may look like it's recording the entire show, but when you actually try to play it back, it's a partial recording. Sometimes if you're watching live TV, the screen will suddenly go black. I can change channels and then it's fine for a little bit.

I've talked to TiVo support and as usual, they've never heard of this problem. They suggested doing the Kickstart 54, which I did last night and both the internal and DVR Expander passed. 

Very frustrating that you get an update and then the unit is useless. I can't count on it to actually record a show, not to mention watch live TV. Recorded shows play fine.

I wish there was a way to revert to a previous software version or opt out of any updates if it's working fine.

My next step is to try to remove the DVR Expander (that's the only difference between the two HD's that I have) and see if that "fixes" things. Otherwise I'm at a loss, not to mention this TiVo happens to be the only one with a lifetime subscription.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

RustySTL said:


> I'm still having issues with one of my TiVo HD's not making it all the way through a recording. Since the update, I might be able to get 15 minutes of a recording, sometimes I get the whole show. It may look like it's recording the entire show, but when you actually try to play it back, it's a partial recording. Sometimes if you're watching live TV, the screen will suddenly go black. I can change channels and then it's fine for a little bit.
> 
> I've talked to TiVo support and as usual, they've never heard of this problem. They suggested doing the Kickstart 54, which I did last night and both the internal and DVR Expander passed.
> 
> ...


Suggest you check you signal strength and SNR in DVR diags. Partial recordings can be due to signal loss.


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

SCSIRAID said:


> Suggest you check you signal strength and SNR in DVR diags. Partial recordings can be due to signal loss.


The signal strength is at 100%, so I don't think that is the issue.

The unit acts strange, sometimes the test disappears in the menus, then it will reappear. I know it can be slow sometimes and it will lag, but this is completely different.

I'm starting to think that it's a drive issue that is just showing up after the update, but not sure.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

RustySTL said:


> The signal strength is at 100%, so I don't think that is the issue.
> 
> The unit acts strange, sometimes the test disappears in the menus, then it will reappear. I know it can be slow sometimes and it will lag, but this is completely different.
> 
> I'm starting to think that it's a drive issue that is just showing up after the update, but not sure.


It could be a drive issue, but before looking a TiVo replacement or a drive replacement, I would try some attenuation.

TiVo's signal strength meter only displays up to 100. However, when the signal exceeds 100, you get pixelization and dropouts -- or even lose the lock on the channel. The TiVo is more sensitive than the cable company boxes, which is why you can have the same strong signal on the TiVo and cable company boxes, but only see issues on the TiVo.

It's possible that the cable company upgraded some of their infrastructure in your area, increasing signal strength to the point where it overpowered the TiVo. It's also possible that the latest 11.0b software uses new tuner firmware that is more sensitive than before.

An overpowered signal usually shows up as severe pixelization and dropouts before a loss of signal, and you haven't mentioned that. Still, before you spend the money to replace the drive, I would try a -3dB or -6dB attenuator and see if that makes a difference. Your cable company should have these or free, and/or you can order one from Smarthome.com for $1.99 (plus shipping). If you have a splitter lying around the house, you can use that as a make-shift -3dB attenuator.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

I have to say that V11.0b inproved my TiVoHD's reliability from 39&#37; under V11.0 to 61%.

Under V11.0 my TiVo would not work at all with a cablecard. If I removed the cablecard I could pick up the analog channels (39% of my cable company's channels) very reliably. I could also get the clear QAM channels fine but don't count them because I couldn't map guide data for them therefore they were useless to me.

Now with V11.0b the cablecard works OK but I've had loss of analog channels to gray screens on two occasions. But the digital channels (61% of my cable company's offering) now work fine. Since I can no longer rely on the ability to record the analog channels I give the unit a 61% reliability factor under 11.0b. Still disgraceful and VERY unsatisfactory. I never thought when I bought it that I'd have to rely on my old series 2 to backup my shiny new TiVoHD for analog recordings.

Still I suppose both are better than the 0% reliability of my first TiVoHD which failed to a constant bootup cycle on the first day I had it and had to be returned to Amazon ......


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

RustySTL said:


> I'm still having issues with one of my TiVo HD's not making it all the way through a recording. Since the update, I might be able to get 15 minutes of a recording, sometimes I get the whole show. It may look like it's recording the entire show, but when you actually try to play it back, it's a partial recording. Sometimes if you're watching live TV, the screen will suddenly go black. I can change channels and then it's fine for a little bit.
> 
> I've talked to TiVo support and as usual, they've never heard of this problem. They suggested doing the Kickstart 54, which I did last night and both the internal and DVR Expander passed.
> 
> ...


If you are still getting partial recordings, you may have to restart the Tivo by pulling the plug for 5 seconds.

Removing the External Expander drive will lose all your recordings since it was added.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

Analog channels vanishing issue is NOT fixed on my TivoHD with SA M-Card and it is updated to latest software 11.0b. I called TiVo tech support again after the 11.0b update to report the issue they told me to exchange my TiVoHD for 149 dollars. I told them no way. I still think it is a software problem with 11.0 in general not the hardware problem.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

E94Allen said:


> Analog channels vanishing issue is NOT fixed on my TivoHD with SA M-Card and it is updated to latest software 11.0b. I called TiVo tech support again after the 11.0b update to report the issue they told me to exchange my TiVoHD for 149 dollars. I told them no way. I still think it is a software problem with 11.0 in general not the hardware problem.


You're right, it's definitely a software problem.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> You're right, it's definitely a software problem.


Problem is they told me that not many people complains about that issue with analog vanishing so this tech support person told me since not many people complain about it thenfore it must be a hardware problem.

Need more people to report this issue to tech support.

I am thinking of PM TiVoPony about tech support letting them know it is not a hardware issue and shouldn't offer to exchange TiVo and to find out why they have not fixed this issue analog channels vanishing with the latest update.

I really was hoping that 11.0b would fix this bug but not. I am not happy about it.


----------



## sozler (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been getting partial recording since 11.0. It didn't change with E2 and it didn't change with 11.0b. Signal strength is around 80, external disk is the TiVo certified one, both drives passed kickstart 54.

I am back to live TV days with no DVR. And even the live TV is not with TiVo, just the cable directly connected to my TV.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

E94Allen said:


> Problem is they told me that not many people complains about that issue with analog vanishing so this tech support person told me since not many people complain about it thenfore it must be a hardware problem.
> 
> Need more people to report this issue to tech support.
> 
> ...


Actually TiVoJerry is the CS guy. 
The gray screens on analog channels *software* problem has been around for so long I have to believe that any CS person who says he thinks it's a hardware problem either is new and poorly trained or outright lying.


----------



## jrrob8 (Aug 30, 2002)

I know this sounds strange, but when my new HD started rebooting after software update, it seemed to be an overheating problem. Checked system info but didn't see above 46C. Still felt that was the problem and put an external fan near the unit and it seemed to help. Temp now not above 43C and it doesn't reboot that I ever see. If anything changes I will update.


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> If you are still getting partial recordings, you may have to restart the Tivo by pulling the plug for 5 seconds.
> 
> Removing the External Expander drive will lose all your recordings since it was added.


I've pulled the plug to restart several times, still hasn't helped any.

I probably won't disconnect the expander, I'll do that as a last resort.

I'm going to try to add an attenuator or two as someone previously suggested, I'm also going to call the cable company to see if they see any issues with the signal coming into the house, and give TiVo another call to let them know the drives passed their Kickstart 54 tests.

Are there any other tests that I could run, maybe to check the tuners or something? Kind of at a loss at this point.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Another thing about the frozed-when-switching-live-tuners thing:

It just happened.
There is no sound.

The video actually starts to play, a smidgen behind live, and THEN it freezes....until you go backwards, pause, play, repeat as needed. They you watch the buffer with synced sound.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Is tivo recording more tivo suggestions since 11.0b came out. I have 26 tivo suggestions now. i use to only get a 2 a week.


----------



## Tkilmer (Dec 25, 2003)

I hate TiVo upgrades. I just want the thing to work. Sure enough if I start having issues I can come on here to find out they botched another upgrade. I love TiVo, but I am getting sick of this.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Tkilmer said:


> I hate TiVo upgrades. I just want the thing to work. Sure enough if I start having issues I can come on here to find out they botched another upgrade. I love TiVo, but I am getting sick of this.


I have 5 TiVos and never had an upgrade kill a TiVo, maybe I am just lucky with at least 4 to 5 upgrades /TiVo = 20 to 25 error free upgrades in the last three years.


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

Tkilmer said:


> I hate TiVo upgrades. I just want the thing to work. Sure enough if I start having issues I can come on here to find out they botched another upgrade. I love TiVo, but I am getting sick of this.


What about all those people out there that don't know this forum exists and just let their TiVo's go or quit using them?

This is the second time it's happened to me. The last time (I can't remember what the issue was) I had to just wait for a new fix to come out.

I wish we could opt out of the update if we wanted to. If I don't get this fixed soon, I'm not going to send it back in to them for a new one (my warranty is out). I'll switch to the cable company's box. At least that way if it quits working I can just exchange it without any cost to me.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

RustySTL said:


> I wish we could opt out of the update if we wanted to.


Even better would be for Tivo to keep previous versions on a server and add options in the restart menu allowing a user to revert to an earlier version and to be able to select which one.

Of course this presents a nightmare for customer service.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

RustySTL said:


> What about all those people out there that don't know this forum exists and just let their TiVo's go or quit using them?
> 
> This is the second time it's happened to me. The last time (I can't remember what the issue was) I had to just wait for a new fix to come out.
> 
> I wish we could opt out of the update if we wanted to. If I don't get this fixed soon, I'm not going to send it back in to them for a new one (my warranty is out). I'll switch to the cable company's box. At least that way if it quits working I can just exchange it without any cost to me.


while i'm sure it happens to some- and knock on wood I have never seen it after years and years with tivo and like 10 different boxes, I dont think there are scads of people that dont know this forum exist and just quit using the boxes because they die. The churn rate's aren't all that high. althought they are getting higher so perhaps this is getting worse and it's adding to the churn...


----------



## Tkilmer (Dec 25, 2003)

steve614 said:


> Even better would be for Tivo to keep previous versions on a server and add options in the restart menu allowing a user to revert to an earlier version and to be able to select which one.
> 
> Of course this presents a nightmare for customer service.


Yes. They should have an option to revert to a previous version. I have had my TiVo HD for about year now and twice a software has screwed stuff up. The first time was random reboots. This time it is freezing and partially recorded programs. I never really had trouble with the DirecTivo's I had for years, other than the navigation being slow as molasses. This TiVo HD just does not seem reliable.

At least the recent patch, while not eliminating the errors, seems to have lessoned them. I am not waking up to a Pink screen anymore. Just a black screen until I change the channel.


----------



## phelps123 (Feb 26, 2009)

My Tivo HD updated to 11b on Sat. 2/28. It ran fine until Wed. 3/4 when I lost all analog channels again. It has now happened again on 3/6. This does get old really fast when you can't trust it.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

rather then allowing you to revert- i thinla more "doable" from a support point of view and probably just as effective answer would be to put in a way to reinstall the latest update on the other set of partitions.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> rather then allowing you to revert- i thinla more "doable" from a support point of view and probably just as effective answer would be to put in a way to reinstall the latest update on the other set of partitions.


Actually I think there is already a kickstart code that does exactly that.

That would only help if the problem is with the disk. If the problem is with the software itself that wouldn't do anything.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

if the kickstart code redownloads it solves a coupld probelms- bad partition or bad download (there's an example of someone who's upgrade somehow didn't do tivoapp right in the past couple days)- and if it forced the indexes to get rebuilt too that might solve yet other issue.

curiuos- do the support people suggest kickstart codes or would someone need to google to learn?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> if the kickstart code redownloads it solves a coupld probelms- bad partition or bad download (there's an example of someone who's upgrade somehow didn't do tivoapp right in the past couple days)- and if it forced the indexes to get rebuilt too that might solve yet other issue.
> 
> curiuos- do the support people suggest kickstart codes or would someone need to google to learn?


Kickstarts. Yes, TiVo CSR's often have callers perform them while on the phone.

With regard to reinstalling the software, if it is a hard drive problem it would only delay the inevitable (if it works). Unless it cures the problem there's no way to know if it worked or not unless you were to view the logs.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

phelps123 said:


> My Tivo HD updated to 11b on Sat. 2/28. It ran fine until Wed. 3/4 when I lost all analog channels again. It has now happened again on 3/6. This does get old really fast when you can't trust it.


So you called up Tivo and reported this problem, riiiiiight?


----------



## lstorey (Mar 17, 2005)

I have called about my Tivo freezing and getting the gray screen...I need to call and harass them some more. this is ridiculous when I have to reboot my system at least once a week with a 2 month old Tivo. 

I also hate when it reboots it has to go through that stupid thing with the house and the dog. I really don't need to see that every time. Plus I hate that it takes 10 min to reboot and get through everything so I can watch my shows. I have to check at least 15 min before a show starts to make sure it hasn't frozen


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lstorey said:


> I have called about my Tivo freezing and getting the gray screen...I need to call and harass them some more. this is ridiculous when I have to reboot my system at least once a week with a 2 month old Tivo.
> 
> I also hate when it reboots it has to go through that stupid thing with the house and the dog. I really don't need to see that every time. Plus I hate that it takes 10 min to reboot and get through everything so I can watch my shows. I have to check at least 15 min before a show starts to make sure it hasn't frozen


The boot to the "house and dog" takes 4.5 minutes, and you can press the clear remote button when the house comes on, and you will go directly to the UI, still a pain to have re-boot all the time.


----------



## sozler (Jan 16, 2009)

After removing the external drive, all partial recordings and hangs just went away. However, both kickstart 54 and Western Digital diagnostics on PC do not find any issues with the drive.

And this has been happening since I got 11.0..


----------



## RustySTL (Feb 27, 2007)

sozler said:


> After removing the external drive, all partial recordings and hangs just went away. However, both kickstart 54 and Western Digital diagnostics on PC do not find any issues with the drive.
> 
> And this has been happening since I got 11.0..


I had been having he same problem since 11.b was installed. My last resort was to remove the DVR Expander yesterday to see if that would fix the problem. Since then, I haven't had any partial recordings, hang ups, freeze ups, or slow downs.

I ran the SMART tests also and both drives came back clean. I'll hook up the DVR expander to the PC to check it better and then hook it back up to my TiVo to see if it still works.

I doubt there is an issue with my expander since it started with the software updated.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

Tkilmer said:


> I hate TiVo upgrades. I just want the thing to work. Sure enough if I start having issues I can come on here to find out they botched another upgrade. I love TiVo, but I am getting sick of this.


I agree I am sick of it. With each update a new MAJOR bug and several minor bugs. I think the problem is TIVO does not have a quality in house crew to test the software released.

You just cannot rely on the average joe unpaid consumer to do all your beta software testing.

Perhaps its time to look into the new Moxi once it matures a bit.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

proudx said:


> I agree I am sick of it. With each update a new MAJOR bug and several minor bugs. I think the problem is TIVO does not have a quality in house crew to test the software released.
> 
> You just cannot rely on the average joe unpaid consumer to do all your beta software testing.
> 
> Perhaps its time to look into the new Moxi once it matures a bit.


good luck if you think moxi is going ot be much different.

I dont think tivo is like an order of magnitude worse then anyone else. So at best you go from the devil you know to the devil you dont know.


----------



## WaldorfSalad (Nov 28, 2008)

MichaelK said:


> good luck if you think moxi is going ot be much different.
> 
> I dont think tivo is like an order of magnitude worse then anyone else. So at best you go from the devil you know to the devil you dont know.


After struggling with a new TivoHD for a couple of weeks, I decided to throw in the towel, returned it, and am staying with the devil I know for a while - the DirecTV HD Tivo HR10-250 - and will wait to see if DirecTV bring out a new Tivo receiver later this year. One of the driving factors for looking at the TivoHD was problems with my HR10-250 that appear to have been solved by replacing the power supply (see separate thread). The decision whether to keep the Tivo HD wasn't made any easier by the difficulty in trying to get an upgraded package with cable card from Comcast. It was so hard I eventually gave up! The incompetence of mega-corps never ceases to amaze!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> good luck if you think moxi is going ot be much different.


Moxi doesn't support analog channels (adapter coming to add that capability, but not yet available), so won't have to worry about gray screens -- those channels won't tune at all. Moxi doesn't support SDV either, so it also avoids the issues with the SDV adapters. 

Moxi uses the same Tribune guide data as TiVo, but they do apparently offer manual remapping. It's not clear to me whether that remapping is just for ClearQAM channels, or whether it can be used for locals too.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Mine froze up SOLID with a black screen when back-starting - with a bunch of backup commands - an Amazon VOD movie as two recordings were ending. No commands on buttons did a thing other than light up the front panel light. Even pushing the panel TiVo button didn't work. Just as I was about to pull the plug, the recordings ended at the the top of the hour and the TiVo boopped like it was processing the backed up commands and then all was normal. I watched the VOD. It was like the TiVo was CPU bound at 100&#37;.

I discovered on a later no audio then freeze after a live tuner change that one jumpback will clear it.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> It's not clear to me whether that remapping is just for ClearQAM channels, or whether it can be used for locals too.


Local HD channels are clear-QAM. Why the distinction?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jrm01 said:


> Local HD channels are clear-QAM. Why the distinction?


When I said locals, I meant OTA.

Tribune -- used by Moxi -- already provides mapping and program information for off-air locals. I have no idea whether the mapping implementation on the Moxi works with any channel, or only those channels without guide data.


----------



## howgil (Oct 18, 2003)

I disconnected my WD DVR expander and all the problems disappeared. I returned the DVR Expander to WD and they sent me a new one. I hooked it up and the problems returned. I believe that this is a Tivo software problem, and will not hook up the Expander again until they get the bugs out.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

Good points bktv on the moxi. Tivo does have more features and support, but the bugs and broken software drive me crazy. I also think the interface is not as clean hd widescreen as other DVR products like the moxi. 

I'm not sure why the guide is not 16:9 on the tivo and why the menus are not in widescreen HD. Maybe it is lack of processing power in the TIVO.


----------



## SeanTivo (Sep 13, 2006)

Tkilmer said:


> I hate TiVo upgrades. I just want the thing to work. Sure enough if I start having issues I can come on here to find out they botched another upgrade. I love TiVo, but I am getting sick of this.


I know how you feel. My S3 just started with some odd behavior and now full freezes when I try to enter VOD. It took me 2 reboots before it dawned on me that I'd probably gotten a software "upgrade". Sure enough I did.

Does Tivo have any programmers on the payroll anymore or did they all get laid off to pay legal fees for the trial that never ends?


----------



## WaldorfSalad (Nov 28, 2008)

They probably outsourced/offshored the programming to India or some other far away place where they don't have a clue how to write robust, reliable apps, but they'll do it very cheaply.


----------



## kucharsk (Feb 2, 2007)

The "resolution" bug is still there.

(When you change channels, the info banner that appears reports the resolution of the _last_ channel you were tuned to as the resolution of the current channel. Thus if you were watching a 480i channel and tune to a 1080i channel, the banner will report the new channel is 480i, and if you switch back it will report the 1080i channel is 480i.)


----------

